

Banning private health care kills: Equality at the cost of human lives - gopi
http://capitalismmagazine.com/2013/10/banning-private-health-care-kills-equality-cost-human-lives/

======
justintocci
The lack of freedom to do what you wish when it concerns your health has
always baffled me.

